# ebay moron!



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ordered stuff on ebay and pay fully within 3 minuits of winning the item.... 3 days pass and no sign of my stuffs..

I log into paypal. The payment has gone and is "unclaimed"
I log back into ebay to get a message that he has seen the payments been sent but as his paypal account hasn't recieved it yet he hasn't shipped my stuffs.

I mail him back telling him the money has been sent to a PayPal account, and asked him to check he provided the correct email address to paypal.

Nothing.... 3 days more pass.....

I then get a nippy email from said troglodyte stating that if I dont send the money he will leave bad feedback for non payment.

I send him a sharp email telling him its not my fault he's a total bawbag and can't work paypal. And for him to contact paypal and sort out the problem.

Nothing....

2 days later........ I should have got my item days ago..... I cancel payment and ask him to send me a money request invoice stating it for payment of goods....

2 days later...... :?

Nothing. ........

Wtf..... morons like this should be banned from the Internet :lol:

I


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

what were you trying to buy lol

J
xx


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> what were you trying to buy lol
> 
> J
> xx


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/INFLATABLE-SH ... 2c82a9c4a8


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

LMFAO

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Haha, it was a part for the TT :lol:

Sheep came no problem


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

What was their feedback like?

J
Xx


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

brian1978 said:


> Haha, it was a part for the TT :lol:
> 
> Sheep came no problem


Glad it got to you.

Like I said, apologies for the stains and frayed edges.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Stueyturn said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, it was a part for the TT :lol:
> ...


Im returning it, ebay add stated "used" but had a lifetime guarantee, this was worn out in 3 weeks :lol:


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Stueyturn said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > what were you trying to buy lol
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Stueyturn said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, it was a part for the TT :lol:
> ...


stains and frayed edges on plastic? what the hell were you doing to it!

J
xx


----------

